# Ryobi Battery Backpack Sprayer



## daviddsims

I'm in the market for a new backpack sprayer and it looks like the Chapin 20v is the most popular on here. Has anyone used the new Ryobi battery powered backpack sprayer? I was also looking at the Sprayers Plus 105 but that might be a little too rich for my blood to use for my residential lawn.


----------



## njoy1389

I'm eyeing the ryobi as well since I'm well
Deep with batteries in that platform...seems like they released a few then stopped. I'd imagine the ryobi days are coming up soon at Home Depot and they'll have them, just my thought....


----------



## mattw10517

I picked up the 2 gallon sprayer on sale for $70. Has anyone used Teejet spray tips with their Ryobi? I'm not crazy about the factory tip, but can't get my Teejet tips to fit.


----------



## njoy1389

I gave up waiting for the 4 gallon and the 2 gallon to be available at my Home Depot. Website kept telling me they are out of stock online and not in my store. Ended up buying the chapin backpack sprayer.


----------



## Tsmith

I ordered the Ryobi 4 Gallon backpack sprayer today and according to online should be delivered this week.

I have the Chapin 20v sprayer but only one battery and since I'm deep with Ryobi batteries it made sense to purchase this and sell my Chapin. I also had a 10% off coupon that was due to expire.

I'll follow up after I use it which should be right away.


----------



## njoy1389

@Tsmith good call, haven't even taken the chapin out the box yet. Probably going to return to amazon and get the ryobi. 
Was that an online coupon?


----------



## Tsmith

@njoy1389 it was an online or in store coupon they sent me which I've be receiving a lot of lately prob my since I haven't had a balance on my card. They are usually only good for a week or two and this one was due to expire Wednesday.

I used a coupon last month to purchase the new cordless 10" Miter saw which requires two 18v batteries and really like it.


----------



## njoy1389

@Tsmith yeah they usually send me a coupon once a month, but didn't have one. Also couldn't find one online, so had to purchase without one. I'm deep in the 18v platform as well.


----------



## daviddsims

My local HD had the 4 gallon battery backpack in stock so I purchased it. So far I am happy with it's performance other than a couple of odd pauses when I pull the handle to spray. I can let off and press again and it usually works.


----------



## Kicker

I just returned my ryobi 4 gallon to HD this weekend. I bought it a month ago on April 27th and got 3 uses out of it.

Let me preface this with, I'm only posting this just you are aware of an issue I came across and it's in no way trying to sway anyone's decision to not buy the sprayer.

Like some of you I'm already invested in the Ryobi line and thought it'd be best to just continue that instead of having another type of battery and charger to deal with.

I started to notice a decrease in pressure and it was significantly getting worse and worse and worse. When i first pulled the handle/trigger the spray would be powerfull and give a fine wide swath of mist using the fan tip. Within 1 second the pressure would drop to almost a stream due to low pressure. I checked from one end to the other for a clog or obstruction and couldn't find anything. I removed the nozzle, still ahd the same result, removed the wand and still had the same result coming out of handle. It was always an immediate strong burst, then just a trickle.

I had someone on here message me saying it took 2.3 minutes to spray a gallon of water in his Ryobi 4 gallon. When I tested, it was almost 9.5 minutes.

I'm not saying that the sprayer is bad, I actually really liked it and am still thinking about getting another one but, I'm going to explore looking at other options. Just 3 applications of liquid (GCF products) and it started to die just isn't a real confidence boost for me.


----------



## daviddsims

@Kicker My sprayer has not lost pressure but it has really odd timing and doesn't spray sometimes. I had to push the wand handle several times and nothing would happen. It's hard to describe but there is definitely something going on.


----------



## njoy1389

That's unfortunate. Sounds like they are having some quality control issues..it does still have favorable reviews on Home Depot, of course some of those are sponsored. I know the sprayer became available a few months back, but they didn't have many in stores or online. 
I'm not sure about the outdoor stuff, but I know with the other power tools TTI manufactures them. Same company that controls Milwaukee and rigid manufacturing. 
Mines suppose to be here Friday, so I guess we will see what happens with it. I've never had an issue with ryobi customer service fixing and issue either. The tools I've had issues with they replaced with basically no questions asked.


----------



## bgrass

So far I am really enjoying mine. Upgraded the wand to a dfw_wand.


----------



## njoy1389

Just got mine in and it seems this part on the bottom of wand is not right..to tight and it gives you that trickle. Loosen it up a bit until Jt starts leaking there and no issues with the spray or pressure.

2nd thing I did was tighten up hose to wand with pliers, only issue now is a slight delay if I'm not holding down trigger constantly and are acting like I'm spot spraying quickly. I imagine there is another connect to be tightened.


----------



## tlfal

I bought the 1 gallon model since i already had batteries. Used it 2 times and returned it. Didn't like the spray pattern and the way it worked. Pressure wasn't great either. Ended up getting Sprayer Plus 2 gallon model. Much better product.


----------



## Tsmith

Finally got around to testing this sprayer out and impressed enough that I'll be selling my Chapin. I filled 3 gallons and decided to use a fully charged 4ah battery and didn't even lose a light on the charge. The sprayer sat comfortably on my back which wasn't the case with my Chapin.

I plan on trying one of my 2ah batteries and the other nozzle as the water did really should out which could be a problem when spot spraying and a softer touch is needed.

I did have an initial issue when I tested it with not much water and turned out the inside line to feed the wand was hung up and not sitting in the water so it wasn't spraying. I went through to manual to see if I missed anything before finally looking in the tank and seeing what was going on.


----------



## Kicker

njoy1389 said:


> Just got mine in and it seems this part on the bottom of wand is not right.*.to tight and it gives you that trickle. Loosen it up a bit until it starts leaking there and no issues with the spray or pressure.*
> 
> 2nd thing I did was tighten up hose to wand with pliers, only issue now is a slight delay if I'm not holding down trigger constantly and are acting like I'm spot spraying quickly. I imagine there is another connect to be tightened.


This is probably what I experienced. I generally tend to tighten things very snuggly and didn't think to loosen it. I did remove that cap to make sure the spring was functioning correctly and in place, but I put it back on and tightened it down again. Hmm, unfortunate I already returned it. I think I'm going to get the M4 backpack a go and see how it works.


----------



## JackH

New to this forum and also just bought this sprayer. Added the DFW wand as well. A great add on!



I also found out that the Teejet nozzles fit the original Ryobi spray tip.





I have been test spraying with water and so far it works very well. I have lots of the batteries and other Ryobi equipment so it made sense to get it.


----------



## njoy1389

I determined the issue is in the wand itself. I tightened everything up to no leaks...then noticed I was still getting the delay. But if I could ever do slightly press down on the button (circled) it would go off without a hitch. So just started squeezing the trigger closer (solid horizontal line) and haven't had an issue. Will prob upgrade the wand in the future but for now it'll do. I guess best thing about the wand is that it does accept teejets.


----------



## dfoster

I'm seeing a lot of people complaining about the way it sprays and losing pressure. I was wondering if y'all had issues with it not spraying the majority of the mix in the sprayer? I was spraying 3 gallon mix and it was doing very well at first. After about 6-8 minutes of spraying it stopped. I didn't figure it would have already been out but maybe it was. I took it off and I still had over 1.5 gallons left in the sprayer. When I opened up the lid and tried to spray I could tell it wasn't drawing like it should in order for it to spray. This has happened several times and I have ended up just dumping it into a hand can and spraying that way. Very unfortunate because this seemed like a great tool. Maybe someone knows why it's not drawing and it's a quick fix. Please reply with any suggestions. Thank you in advance


----------



## Mdud

Did you ever figure out the problem? I had to turn the sprayer upside down and hold it by the metal bar to get consistent pressure.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Is the thread in the wand 3/8 or 1/4 I was going to put a tee jet quick connect on it. Thanks!


----------



## corneliani

Bigdrumnc said:


> Is the thread in the wand 3/8 or 1/4 I was going to put a tee jet quick connect on it. Thanks!


The 4-gal is 3/8". I think the 2-gal unit has the 1/4" wand, but it's not even replaceable.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

So I would need the tee jet 1/4 body TeeJet QJT-NYB QJ Body Assembly - Nylon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMU5REK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_9dstEbM4H9658


----------



## corneliani

Bigdrumnc said:


> So I would need the tee jet 1/4 body TeeJet QJT-NYB QJ Body Assembly - Nylon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMU5REK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_9dstEbM4H9658


I think you mean this one (?)
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/11-16-16-female-teejet-x-quick-teejet-adapter

EDIT: 
Just to make sure no wires are getting crossed here, let me clarify: the poly wand on the 4gal Ryobi is 3/8", but the threads themselves fit the standard 11/16" TeeJet threads. If you're looking to convert to the TeeJet quick connect system then that adapter I linked above will thread onto the end of your wand and/or elbow, and your tip assembly follows. Make sense?

EDIT#2: It seems your Amazon link was to the right product but the description was off. Here's the difference between the two specs, to make sure you're getting the right one.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

So in the link that's what I want right? 
Edit : Rodger that! Correct amazon link, bad description on my part!


----------



## pennstater2005

Anybody else use this sprayer recently?


----------



## ddrriizz

pennstater2005 said:


> Anybody else use this sprayer recently?


Just picked one up yesterday. I have all the parts for the dfw wand. I'm super eager to try it out.


----------



## ddrriizz

bgrass said:


> So far I am really enjoying mine. Upgraded the wand to a dfw_wand.


What size clamp did you use to attach hose to swivel barb?


----------



## ArtOfWar626

Bigdrumnc said:


> So in the link that's what I want right?
> Edit : Rodger that! Correct amazon link, bad description on my part!


Was wondering if that adapater worked to use TeeJet? Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005

ddrriizz said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else use this sprayer recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked one up yesterday. I have all the parts for the dfw wand. I'm super eager to try it out.
Click to expand...

Let me know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Calibrated mine today wow! I am impressed!


----------



## bgrass

ddrriizz said:


> bgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I am really enjoying mine. Upgraded the wand to a dfw_wand.
> 
> 
> 
> What size clamp did you use to attach hose to swivel barb?
Click to expand...

I believe I used a 3/8 to 5/8 adjustable clamp, or around that size.


----------



## ddrriizz

bgrass said:


> ddrriizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I am really enjoying mine. Upgraded the wand to a dfw_wand.
> 
> 
> 
> What size clamp did you use to attach hose to swivel barb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I used a 3/8 to 5/8 adjustable clamp, or around that size.
Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Well mine calibrated great, applied pgr great and last night applied d-thatch , 7-0-0, and micro green fine on my front yard. Today applied the d-thatch, 7-0-0 and The micro green in the back and had issues. Lost pressure , pump would run constantly and spray would slow to a trickle. If I shook the tank it would spray again. The pattern was not consistent today. I checked my t jet for clogs and the intake hose. The screen in the hose had small sand granuals (few)in it. I put straight water in it to clean it. It took a while to get prime. It primed after a min then sprayed strong with only water. Was it the micro Greene? I am applying fungicide next week so, if it does it again back it goes.


----------



## Kicker

Bigdrumnc said:


> Well mine calibrated great, applied pgr great and last night applied d-thatch , 7-0-0, and micro green fine on my front yard. Today applied the d-thatch, 7-0-0 and The micro green in the back and had issues. Lost pressure , pump would run constantly and spray would slow to a trickle. If I shook the tank it would spray again. The pattern was not consistent today. I checked my t jet for clogs and the intake hose. The screen in the hose had small sand granuals (few)in it. I put straight water in it to clean it. It took a while to get prime. It primed after a min then sprayed strong with only water. Was it the micro Greene? I am applying fungicide next week so, if it does it again back it goes.


DO NOT put any of the GCF stuff through a backpack sprayer, if you value it anyway. GCF should go through a cheap hose end.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

What about straining it with a pair of panty hose?


----------



## corneliani

Not sure why @Kicker feels that way, I've had success spraying their products and wouldn't ever consider going back to a hose end sprayer for a yard of any significant size, mostly because you can mix multiple products in a backpack sprayer vs the 1 at a time w the hose end. But it does do quite a job on the plastics though .. so if you're a stickler for keeping equipment clean this will be the end of that.


----------



## Kicker

corneliani said:


> Not sure why @Kicker feels that way, I've had success spraying their products and wouldn't ever consider going back to a hose end sprayer for a yard of any significant size, mostly because you can mix multiple products in a backpack sprayer vs the 1 at a time w the hose end. But it does do quite a job on the plastics though .. so if you're a stickler for keeping equipment clean this will be the end of that.


There's a video out there somewhere of someone running their products through a fine mesh (maybea paint strainer) and the amount of chunky garbage it caught was amazing. Not to mention I believe there was a video on the N-Ext DIY youtube channel that said you should not mix specific N-Ext products together.

I'm speaking from my own experience with the products. I had continuous problems with blockages when trying to use their products in a backpack sprayer. I just didn't want to risk it when you can easily achieve the same results with a $10 hose end sprayer. You don't have to use one product at a time in a hose end. You can mix the products the same way in a hose end as you do a backpack.


----------



## corneliani

Kicker said:


> ... You don't have to use one product at a time in a hose end. You can mix the products the same way in a hose end as you do a backpack.


This part throws me off.. I thought the issue with mixing them is specifically as Concentrates (ie, straight undiluted product, as one of their videos went into detail on). When mixing them together with 3+ gal of water they are less likely to react (product specific, as I was told by them directly to be careful mixing the metals and humics).

My one and only issue with clumping did happen a few weeks ago though, trying to sneak in a full 9oz rate of H12, Air8, & 6oz RGS before nightfall (& some anticipated rain that never materialized)... but I'm unsure if that was due to my not using my paint mixer while pouring in (I usually do that) or the carrier was not enough - I think I only needed 2 gal of water since I had so much product in there. It clumped up at the bottom of the sprayer and required constant agitation to keep things flowing. I don't think i'll ever go with such high rates and multiple products again though.. maybe max out at 2 products vs the 3 I used.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I've been mixing RGS and Air8 at max rates (6oz/9oz per 1000) and spraying through my Ryobi backpack with no issues. I put about 1 gallon of water into my sprayer first, then pour the mix through the strainer, then add more water through the strainer until it's the right volume. I've never seen any clumps left in the strainer. And for good measure, I remove the strainer and then mix with a paint mixer for a minute. It sprays fine.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Well on my second sprayer (a replacement from ryobi). The first sprayer lost pressure, wouldn't hold pressure and had issues with n-ext products. The replacement sprayer is having the same issues. It stoped completely after awhile. Ryobi needs to scrap this product!


----------



## john5246

https://www.amazon.com/TeeJet-XR11001VS-Extended-0-061-0-12-Stainless/dp/B00IKP52FA

will this tjet fan tip work?


----------



## john5246

ok looks like you just need this brass adapter and you can attach your standard tips like from a RoundUp sprayer

https://my4sons.com/collections/adapters-washers/products/3-8-npt-brass-nozzle-adapter

converts M14x1.5 mm nozzle threading on stainless wand to 3/8" NPT for US standard threading, if you can find it at your local Home Depot or Lowes please list the SKU here.


----------



## Katodude

My Ryobi sprayer takes T jet nozzles with no modification. Works great. Just sprayed Certainty this morning.


----------



## Bombers

No adapter needed if you have the 2nd revision of the 4 gal sprayer. It goes in the threaded cap.


----------



## john5246

Bombers said:


> No adapter needed if you have the 2nd revision of the 4 gal sprayer. It goes in the threaded cap.


I have the 1 gallon and it must be the old model because everything is sized for 3/8 on my other 2 sprayers (roudup brand sprayer and scotts sprayer)


----------



## john5246

ok so the adapter worked, now I just need to get the sprayer to hold pressure. Is it supposed to stop pumping when pressure builds to 60psi? or is the motor running the whole time? I turned it on and it just keeps going and doesn't turn off


----------



## robjak

It should run for a bit then stop unless you are spraying. What setting are you using? Mine runs alot when on lower pressure settings.


----------

